# My Weber Airbox



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

decided to make an airbox for my webers as I have tons of spare 6061 aluminum laying around left over from our cobra build. The top is going to pretty much sit flush with the hood and it goes pretty much up the the back side of the grill. Had to angle the sides slightly to clear the radiator. It should be done tomorrow, I plan on alumiwelding it together with propane if I can find the rods at Home Depot tomorrow:beer:













By ncbrock at 2012-05-11


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Brazing the thin aluminum was hard because it starts to warp before you can get it up to temp to melt the brazing aluminum but I got it done the best I could. Now I have to figure out my core support clearance


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

will all due respect, on a 16v, when you run an offset radiator, i dont know why anyone would run a remote cold air intake, or a box made up like the one you have. the carbs are going to get a straight shot of air to them when you are driving. with an 8v with the carbs over the exhaust, i could understand it.anyway, the work you did on the box looks good so far. good luck


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

i was just bored and had a free weekend, and wanted to use up this scrap aluminum laying around, didnt cost me anything so it cant hurt. The box does resonate the carb "gurgle" a lot so it sounds fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

I would switch to an full size filter as soon as you can. socks have been proven to rob up to 20hp.


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

psychobandito said:


> I would switch to an full size filter as soon as you can. socks have been proven to rob up to 20hp.


+1

I dunno about 20 HP, depends on the engine and setup particulars, but they're definitely not good for power. The airflow through individual socks just isn't great, and it's even worse when they're lined up all smooshed together like that ("smooshed" is a highly technical industry term... I'm an aerospace engineer). 

Best airflow will come from a large single filter with plenty of interior volume and clearance to the air horns. Some full-radius or otherwise optimized air horns may also be a good investment.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

hmm, ill see what I can come up with, probably just get some screens or something, just to stop something that might get past the grill (bugs, road grubble, ect)


----------



## vwgroundpilot (Mar 7, 2004)

Man, with the shape of that box, you might be able to find a K&N panel that fits across the whole thing... lots of pleats for filtering the air, and lots of interior volume for smooth air entry into the air horns.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> hmm, ill see what I can come up with, probably just get some screens or something, just to stop something that might get past the grill (bugs, road grubble, ect)


Honestly, even worse.

Go with an ITG JC40 or JC50, depending on the width of your box.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

without the filters and this box now, it seems to get too much airflow as it wants to lean out everywhere and isnt driveable without the filters, time for some tuning


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

let me just leave this here. yes thats a 3.6 audi head on a 9a block:thumbup:








By ncbrock at 2012-06-04


----------



## Greg57vw (Nov 7, 2011)

Your mail box is full.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

You have to give more information than that!


----------

